# Saint Luis Rey (Cuba) Double Corona Cigar Review - The Best



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have tried many Cuban cigars in the last month (luckily since I currently reside in Beijing China) and no other has the complexity of flavor, aut...

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey (Cuba) Double Corona Cigar Review - The Best


----------

